# No Doubt About It....It's CIVIL WAR or The Democrats Capitulate....VERY SIMPLE !



## nononono (Oct 4, 2019)

*This latest " Schiff Show " within the House of Representatives 
has fallen completely apart....not only that, the criminal behavior
displayed by the Democrats is unprecedented in modern times...

This Country is at the precipice of choice.......!

Stand up to the Criminal operation within and surrounding 
the Democratic Party ( Which WILL get very very Ugly ! )

or .........

The Scumbags known as Democrats capitulate and admit
their wrong doings which would be unprecedented ...but worth
giving it some thought so as America doesn't go down the 
road of CIVIL WAR II........*


----------



## nononono (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2019)

*You Liberals want to IGNORE what is happening across *
*America ......*

*BUT AMERICA IS NOT IGNORING WHAT YOU'VE DONE .....!!!!*






*You can push down the TRUTH only so long before a MASSIVE revolt happens...!*
*Next Year will only be worse.............*

*IT'S HAPPEN RIGHT BEFORE YOUR EYES ....!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*Wake up America.......!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*Look for the REAL TRUTH and Expose IT !*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)




----------

